

Our Stalled Phone Innovation - jeremyw
http://igmus.org/2009/10/our-stalled-phone-innovation

======
jeremymims
The big innovation I've wanted to see for the longest time is missed call
connecting. When AT&T drops my calls (which happens all the time), I call the
person back and they call me back. We get each other's voicemails. Just
connect the damn calls if we're calling each other.

~~~
timf
I have set up a system with the people I talk to frequently. The person who
initiated the call originally is the one responsible for calling back if there
was a connection problem. Done.

------
Timothee
I feel like a lot of these suggestions would rely heavily either on the
existing networks (and we know how fast AT&T is at implementing things…), or
would require Apple to invest a considerable amount of time and money into
building the infrastructure behind these features.

